# Favorite brand of rifle



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*My rifle is a....*​
Savage1421.21%Remington1928.79%Howa11.52%Tikka812.12%Browning710.61%Ruger710.61%Winchester46.06%Stevens11.52%AR-1557.58%Thompson00.00%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I pimp Savage. Remington is second. The only two names I trust when it comes to rifles.

Did I miss any?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Pre 64 Winchester, per WII Mauser comercial grades,


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

that's really hard, I was torn between ruger and savage, I picked savage though.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Holey chit! Where are all the Rem.boys?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Another vote for Winchester 70's. My weakness is for the SS Classics.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i shoot rems but i'll shoot anything that can shoot straight.  wouldn't mind getting a tikka to try out. 
xdeano


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

AR-15 is my new favorite just picked one up. I am impressed with how accurate it is with open sights so far havnt shot over 300 but love the gun.
I need to find time to take it out to kill a yote.


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

:sniper: 
savage is my choise not fancy but ive never owned one that didnt shoot strieght. and ive never had one fail me.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I own several guns in several brands. I don't think any have less than 500 rounds through them. I don't spend much time on a bench other than for sighting in. Most of my shooting is done in the field and I don't recall ever having a problem with a gun functioning correctly. Opperator error is another story...

Fovorite brand? The one I am holding at the time.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you forgot cz. i dont know of anyone here shoots them, but there good guns for the money. i went with ruger, they seem to be better quality for the money amongst american made guns.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

neb_bo said:


> you forgot cz. i dont know of anyone here shoots them, but there good guns for the money. i went with ruger, they seem to be better quality for the money amongst american made guns.


If I'm not mistaken there is one pretty important person on this board who shoots a CZ.

I went with Ruger, that is what I shoot. I hear a lot of people complain about their triggers but I don't know enough to make that an issue.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I guess I cant edit the pole. I wanted to ad the CZ...

I see the Remington boys finally woke up though. Rem. caught up quick.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think your right fallguy. and the triggers on rugers arent to hard to do yourself, if you have a basic knowledge of how they work, and what your trying to accomplish. i do mine with my knife stones. i think you can get instructions, with diagrams at varmint al's.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington is my favorite, nothing like a 700 action on the bench, nothing like a 740/742/7400 in the brush. :wink:

Here is how I rank rifles in order, favorite to least favorite. Sorry if I step on anybody's toes. :lol:

Remington
Browning
CZ
Winchester
Howa
Ruger - Unless we are talking 10/22
Thompson 
Savage
Stevens
NEF/H&R

Never shot a Tikka so can't comment on them.

IMO AR15s are in a class all by themselves. But in my opinion they are right up there with Remington and Browning.


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm from southern Indiana, and encounters can be pretty close here. I like my AR-15 it's accurate it's light weight and it's semi automatic. I know some people are not crazy about a AR-15 in the field but it really fits my needs.


----------



## CoyoteRich (Jan 5, 2007)

Remington 700 BDL 243 is the only gun for me !!!!!!
CoyoteRich


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## huntinguy (Mar 27, 2007)

No Sako? Actually there are more missing than included!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I know. I already tried to edit it but the site wont work that way.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh come on now, where's all the Savage lovers? Remington's pulling ahead!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Wincherster but i have a CZ right now that i really like!

Dean you're more of a shotgun guy aren't you :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my tikka. It is lite, accurate, has adjustable trigger, free floating barrel, and a clip, 65 degree bolt......all factory. It is a good gun.

But to put them in order:

Tikka
Browning
Savage (non-accutrigger)
Ruger (10/22)
Remington.

I have all 4 and like them all. But my favorite is the tikka. But to let you know the next rifle I am going to buy is a savage with the accutrigger. The remington I have is the 700 and it is a little heavy compared to the tikka.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Chuck, what model Tikka do you have? I have a Whitetail Hunter Dlx in .223 and like it alot. I was curious if the T3 model is as accurate/well put together as the oloder Whitetail Hunter line. Also, you guys that like the Savages, which model is the best - all things considered - for calling?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Have both a Tikka in .223 (Deerhunter Model 595) and a Remington in .223 (Model 700 BDL). Tikka outshoots the Remington by a hair no matter what handloads I feed them. I like the Tikka because of the detachable magazine but it's bulky, especially the pistol grip. The Remington is a much nicer handling rifle, though, and that's the one I use for doing yotes. And the yotes in my part of the country hate them both. LOL.


----------

